# Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?



## oh-nemo (19. Dezember 2004)

Die Füsse sind so warm in der Wathose dank der Angora-Füsslinge 
Aber heute Nachmittag sind mir wieder fast die Finger abgefroren.
Das muss ein Ende haben :q
Was habt Ihr denn für Hanschuhe?
Neopren oder Thinsulate?
Auf jeden Fall sollte der Zeigefinger und Daumen frei sein.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich hab mir Neoprenhandschuhe besorgt und von Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger etwa 3 cm weggeschnitten.


----------



## Hasenfuß (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Habe mir welche mit umklappbaren Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger gekauft.

Um es kurz zu machen: Das ist Mist! Man kann mit einem guten Neoprenhandschuh für ca. 20€ gut werfen, dafür braucht man keine abgeschnittenen Finger. Dadurch läuft nur Wasser in die Handschuhe, und die Finger werden konstant kalt. Nach dem Ausziehen der Handschuhe beim Köderwechsel waren die Finger an der frischen, windigen 1°C kalten Ostseeluft wieder fein warm. Handschuhe wieder drauf, Finger sofort wieder kalt!

Also ich würde Handschuhe aus Neopren nehmen, die schön vernäht sind, und auf der Oberfläche nicht so rauh, sodaß man damit gut werfen kann.


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Garkeine !
Fang bloss nicht mit Neopren an !
Darin schwitzen die Hände, und kühlen dann nur um so schneller aus !
Ich habe an meiner Geoff Anderson-Jacke eingenähte Garmaschen. Die stören nicht und wärmen selbst dann noch wenn ich einen Fisch mit der Hand gelandet habe und sie nass sind!

Am wichtigsten ist das die Handgelenke und die Handrücken warm sind !
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit in der Apotheke eine Neoprenmanschette (Hansaplast) geholt um das Handgelenk beim Fliegenfischen zu stützen. Positiver Nebenefeckt: Wärmt super. Ich werde die Tage ein zweites kaufen.

Und ich fische so den ganzen Tag, auch bei den momentanen Bedingungen!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder !
Die ersten drei von der Jacke, die letzten zwei von der Bandage.


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich komme mit den Neoprendingern gar nicht klar.
Wenn ich kalte Finger habe, dann händel ich es entweder wie Mario mit den Einsätzen in der Watjacke oder wenn ich meine andere Watjacke trage, habe ich noch Handschuhe von Simms. Mit den Handschuhen kann man ruhig mal ins Wasser greifen, die wärmen trotzdem noch.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Hummer (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Fleecehandschuhe von Orvis mit freien Fingerkuppen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Also ich habe bei frost jetzt neos und Fließ(ein wenig gefüttert probiert, ich muß sagen die fließdinger waren am besten, neos werden schnell mal naß und dann iss aus mit wärme, gerade auch bei wind. bei meinen neos zumindest


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

KEINE !

Gruß
j.Breithardt #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Hi Jörg,
meine Handschuhe aus Thinsulate ohne Fingerkuppen kennst Du ja schon. Halten wirklich super warm, allerdings habe ich sie noch nie gewässert.


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

@All,danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten #6
Die Wahl der Qual hat somit begonnen :q
@Rolf wo hattest Du Deine Thinsulate noch her?Hast Du da noch ne Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Nordangler (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Fleecehandschuhe ohne Kuppen. Hält die Finger warm auch wenn die Handschuhe nass sind.

Sven


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich hab mir drei paar fleece handschuhe beim textildisconter " kik" für je 3,99Euro gekauft. sind schön warm, eng anliegend und man kann damit gut werfen. wenn ein paar total nass ist ziehe ich das nächste an.. :q 
nur die drillinge vom pilker verfangen sich gerne in dem feinen gewebe.|gr: 
neopren hab ich auch ausprobiert, ist das geld nicht wert.
gruß robert#h


----------



## Reppi (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich kann Euch nur Mario´s Tipp wärmstens empfehlen........es stimmt tatsächlich; warmer Puls = warme Finger !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

...schliesse mich Mario an (denk mal an die Gelenkstützen für mich -> bitte mitbringen    ). Wenn es richtig saukalt ist, dann ein paar "dünne" Wollhandschuhe und obendrüber Muttis Küchen+Abwaschhandschuhe. Sieht scheisse aus, aber die Finger sind immer warm und obendrein noch vor dem kalten Wasser geschützt. Und mittlerweile gibt es die Gummidinger ja auch in ansprechenderen Farben als rosa oder schreiend hellgrün  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Und mittlerweile gibt es die Gummidinger ja auch in ansprechenderen Farben als rosa oder schreiend hellgrün  :q



Wie? 
Du willst keine rosa Handschuhe... shit, muß ich Dein Weihnachtsgeschenk wohl umtauschen.  :q


----------



## Tobsn (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*



> und obendrüber Muttis Küchen+Abwaschhandschuhe.


Habe damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht... Ist das Gleiche mit Aidshandschuhen, die Dinger sind zwar Wasserdicht, aber auch Schwitzwasserdicht. Du schwitzt, die Wolle saugt sich voll und die Außentemparatur kühlt die Flüssigkeit runter... Et voilá - Arschkalte Flossen!!!


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Also ich habe mir im Aldi supertolle Thinsulate Handschuhe im Norwegerdesign gekauft. (2,99€) 
Zuhause habe ich dann beim rechten Handschuhe einfach den Daumen und Zeigefinger bis zur hälfte abgeschnitten und danach etwas eingefasst, damit es nicht ausfranzt.
Ich muss sagen, funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Killerwels (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Handschuhe? Wofür?
*WirsinddochMänner*  #c  :q  :q  :q


----------



## spin-paule (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Werte Kollegen,
da ich ausschließlich spinne und das auch im Winter, kenne ich die Problematik der Eishände recht gut.
Wichtig für mich ist das Warmhalten der Handgelenke. Sogenannte "Pulswärmer" (schlauchförmige Stulpen) helfen sehr und beeinträchtigen die "Handarbeit" nicht... 
allerbeste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Bis zu einer gewissen Kälte 
*NIE HANDSCHUHE...*

wenn es dann nicht mehr anders geht,
nur auf Links einen, 
damit ich Fühlung zum Fisch nicht Verliere mit der Rechten(Rutenhand&immer einen Finger aufliegend)! 

*Handgelenke Warm *
*mit Stulpen-aus Wolle...*


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

moin,
wg. peripheren durchblutungstörungen hab ich ständig kalte finger und hab alle handschuhvarianten ausprobiert. mein fazit: 2 paar billighandschuhe aus fleece mit thinsulate! ein paar an den händen, das andere paar dicht am körper zum aufwärmen. zwischendurch mal wechseln.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Quest: genau so gehts. meine drei paar sind so lang , das sie die handgelenke auch gut warm halten. habe die dinger sehr eng gekauft, mit der zeit passen die sich der handform an.
gruß robert


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Also ich kenne jemanden, der stopft seine Handschuhe, wenn er sie nicht gerade im Einsatz hat, in den Stiefelschaft. So bleiben sie auch schön warm.


----------



## Marc R. (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Moinsen,

ich benutze auch Filzhandschuhe (mit freien Kuppen). 100%ig zufrieden bin ich damit aber nicht, vor allem an den Fingerspitzen kann es doch mal recht kalt werden. Die Geschichte mit den Pulswärmern werde ich auf jeden Fall mal testen.


----------



## Rosi (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Bin mit den Pulswärmern sehr zufrieden. Handschuhe brauch ich nicht, wenn der rechteZeigefinger zu kalt geworden ist, dann stecke ich mir die Hand eine Weile hinten in den Kragen. Oder ich geh ein paar Schritte. Ein Angelkumpel hat auch 3 Paar Handschuhe dabei und wechselt.


----------



## maxum (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Hallo!!

Also ich nehme entweder Fleece oder die Neoprenhandschuhe letztere sind 

die mit den abklapbaren Fingerkuppen.

Richtig gut warm halten weder die einen noch die anderen finde ich aber 

wenn mir die Flossen kalt werden dann knicke ich diese Wärmepads (Tchibo)

und lege sie mir in die Handschuhe entweder an den Handrücken oder den 

Puls,je nach Handschuhmodell. Ich habe mir von den Wärmepads erst 3Paar 

gekauft (weil sind ja aufladbar) aber dann habe ich gedacht das 

ich zum aufladen ja 10min. kochendes Wasser machen muß und 10min. sind

10min. ob ich da nun 3paar oder 6paar drin habe ist egal die Enerie für's 

aufladen ist weg und so habe ich mir nochmal 3paar gekauft jetzt habe ich

insgesamt 6 paar=12Stck. und immer welche dabei wenn's an's kalte Wasser 

geht. Manchmal lasse ich auch in jeden Stiefel ein Pad rutschen oder lege mir 

so ein Pad auf den Bauch bzw. Rücken auch unter die Puddelmütze past so 

ein Ding und hält echt toll warm. Ich kann die nur empfehlen weil nicht's

ist schlimmer als zu frieren oder die eigenen Finger nicht mehr zu spüren.

Sorry für den langen Schriebsel.

                                           Viele Grüße aus B. Sven

ps. Wenn Ihr Winterspaziergänge macht und da ist eine Frau dabei die Euch 

am Herzen liegt (Frauen frieren fast immer) dann habt sowas dabei eure 

Herzdame wird es euch danken!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Handschuhe? Wofür?
> *WirsinddochMänner* #c :q :q :q


Soll ich Dich mal outen, Du Frostbeule?? :q :q |uhoh: |uhoh: :q :q


----------



## petipet (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Garkeine !
> Fang bloss nicht mit Neopren an !
> Darin schwitzen die Hände, und kühlen dann nur um so schneller aus !
> Ich habe an meiner Geoff Anderson-Jacke eingenähte Garmaschen. Die stören nicht und wärmen selbst dann noch wenn ich einen Fisch mit der Hand gelandet habe und sie nass sind!
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich so. Ein Bruder meines Opas hat die Schlacht um Stalingrad und Kriegsgefangenschaft in Sibirien bis 1954 überlebt. Dass, was Mario sagt, stimmt. Hat meinem Großonkel das Leben gerettet.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Case (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Die selbstgestrickten von Mutti. Daumen und Zeigefinger sind seperat, Strickart und Wolle sind so dass die Schnur nicht am Zeigefinger hängen bleibt, Pulswärmer ist integriert. Wenns nicht ganz so kalt ist gehen Motorradhandschuhe aus feinem Leder auch.

Case


----------



## petipet (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

@all,

übrigens, vielleicht wäre dieser Handschuh interessant:

http://www.angler-topshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=456&osCsid=1a117a57c2e36f8000a6bccc320b7409

Gruß...Peter


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin,

ich benutze dünne Seidenhandschuhe, die ich noch vom Motorradfahren habe. Eigentlich sind es Unterzieh-Handschuhe, zum Spin-Angeln taugen sie aber auch #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Dinger sind zwar Wasserdicht, aber auch Schwitzwasserdicht. Du schwitzt, die Wolle saugt sich voll und die Außentemparatur kühlt die Flüssigkeit runter... Et voilá - Arschkalte Flossen!!!


....soweit ganz richtig. Wie ich aber geschrieben habe, nur bei extremen Temperaturen (so ab 5 Grad unter null   ) und da ging's bisher ganz gut.....



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> ich benutze dünne Seidenhandschuhe


  :q  :q 

 :q soso........und die Unterwäsche  ;+  ;+


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> :q soso........und die Unterwäsche ;+ ;+


 Genau so gefühlsecht - wenn Du es schon so detailiert wissen möchtest |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kabeljau (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

so bis 0° brauch ich keine handschuhe. Letztes jahr hatte ich ma diese neoprenhandschuhe, wo man die fingekupen zurückklappen kan. meine fresse hatte ich damit kalte fingerspitzen gekriegt. :c  da hatte sich das wasser gesammelt. wenn man im meer um diese zeit angelt wirste ofter geduscht als du das willst. dan lieber ohne und zwischndurch die hände in die taschen.

jetzt hab ich für tempraturn unter 5° nen offshore anzug mit handschuhen. das sind 3-fingerhandschuhe. die sind absolut wasserdicht.#6  damit kanst du 12 stunden und länger auch bei richtich frost angeln. da friert nix mehr. man is nich mehr ganz so beweglich, ist aber ne gewöhnungsache.


----------



## sundfisher (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Auf dem Kutter (glaubt es mir oder nicht) habe ich nie Handschuhe an, kann ohne direkten Hautkontakt mit Rolle, Rute und Leine nicht angeln. Beim MeFo Angeln habe ich Halb Neopren und Halb Fleece, diese Dinger aheb ich ausser in DK noch niergendwo gesehn und auch hier muss man die kaufen wenn der Laden sie gerade da hat, die Masse steht auf Neopren. Ich habe einen Versuch mit Latexhandschuhen (Chirurgenausführung) und Einwegstrickhandschuhen aus dem Baumarkt gemacht und habe weder gefroren noch konnte sich mein Schnurführender Finger über zu wenig Kontakt beklagen.


----------



## Gu.est (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Kutter (glaubt es mir oder nicht) habe ich nie Handschuhe an, kann ohne direkten Hautkontakt mit Rolle, Rute und Leine nicht angeln. Beim MeFo Angeln habe ich Halb Neopren und Halb Fleece, diese Dinger aheb ich ausser in DK noch niergendwo gesehn und auch hier muss man die kaufen wenn der Laden sie gerade da hat, die Masse steht auf Neopren. Ich habe einen Versuch mit Latexhandschuhen (Chirurgenausführung) und Einwegstrickhandschuhen aus dem Baumarkt gemacht und habe weder gefroren noch konnte sich mein Schnurführender Finger über zu wenig Kontakt beklagen.


das thema finde ich sehr interessant. leider ist mir nicht ganz klar, was du sagen möchstest?!!?

neoprenhandschuhe mit fleece gibt es auch in D. zb. von cormoran,

letztes jahr hab ich auf samsö (dk) fantastische fleecehandschuh mit abklappbaren fingern aufm rückweg vom angeln gefunden. die gehörten wohl dem dänen den ich da getroffen hab. hab sie ihm hinter den scheibenwischer geklemmt. das war das einzige auto im umkreis von einigen km. hoffe er hat sich darüber gefreut.

das war ein skandinavisches model -leider hab ich den namen vergessen-, kennt die einer??


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

also ich trage jagdhandschuhe von barbour. die sind aus wolle, haben keine fingerkuppen und nehmen kaum wasser an.


geh mir los mit neopren das ist das letzte!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windmaster (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Hallo,

ich trage die Fleece Handschuhe ohne Fingerkuppen von Lopp und bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden. Die halten die Hände schön warm, auch wenn sie mal nass werden und sind nach kurzer Zeit auf der Heizung auch wieder schnell trocknen.

Neopren kann man echt vergessen und Handschuhe mit Fingerkuppen erlauben meines erachtens kein gutes fischen. #d


----------



## hechtrudi (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

wat is dat??tzzz |kopfkrat


----------



## Ace (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Gegen Handschuhe hab ich was...damit kann ich nicht angeln.
Ich versuche dagegen auch meine Handgelenke/Puls warm zu halten.


----------



## sunny (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Habe neuerdings Fleece-Handschuhe ohne Fingerkuppen von Scierra, bisher noch keine Probleme. Mit meinen Neopren-Handschuhen war ich nicht so glücklich.

*Wo gibt es denn diese Pulswärmer zu kaufen? Nur in der Apotheke? Kann man dafür evtl. auch Schweißbänder aus dem Sportbereich verwenden?*

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Adrian* (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

schwarze neoprehn handschuhe von ICEBEHR die muss man allerding ne halbe stunde vorher anziehen damit man war warme finger bekommt  :m


----------



## Gu.est (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> *Wo gibt es denn diese Pulswärmer zu kaufen? Nur in der Apotheke? Kann man dafür evtl. auch Schweißbänder aus dem Sportbereich verwenden?*


schweißbänder helfen auch. oder einfach ausm alten fleece pullover/hose selber welche nähen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich hab von Scierra halb Neopren, haln Wildleder Handschuhe. Die sind super dünn und warm, so das man noch ausreichent Gefühl beim fischen hat...


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Kannst du, als *RUBBY-DUBBY-SACK*, zum Plattenangeln #y  :m !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Herzlich Willkommen Urian. Klar kannst Du die verwenden. Ich benutz ja auch das Toilettenpapier von Armani.... :m 

Nee mal im Ernst. Ich hab auch die dicken Neoprenhandschuhe. Ich kann sie nicht mehr sehe. Kein Gefühl in den Flossen usw. Ich werde mir demnächst auch die holen, die Marcel1409 hat. Sehr zu empfehlen die Jungs.......


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Das mit dem Gefühl ist schon immer so eine Sache. Ich habe auch dicker Neopren Handschuhe, aber 1. finde ich die nicht wirklich warm und 2. kann man damit aufgrund des Gefühls sowieso nicht vernünftig fischen. Ich muss mir auch mal die von Marcel anschauen, würde die dann auch zum Brandungsfischen benutzen, denn Würmer auf den Haken, etc. geht mit den Neopren´s auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Fischbox (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was für Handschuhe benutzt Ihr zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin |wavey: 

Ich benutze die gleichen Handschuhe wie Sundfischer, zumindest glaube ich das |kopfkrat . Bin mit den Teilen eigentlich sehr zufrieden und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder besorgen.

@Sundfischer

Guckst du hier .


----------

